# Company that prints the most detailed graphics



## melonzzz (May 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I've recently ordered a batch of shirts through customink and I was slightly disappointed to see the result of their "simplifications". 

A lot of the details and even some features were lost in the final proof but I had a deadline to meet for an event so I ordered them anyways. 

Are there any T-shirt printers that you recommend that can retain a large amount of detail found in my original artwork to the shirts? 

I understand this will cost more but I definitely want the time I spend on designing artwork to be reflected in the final product. 

Thank you.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

melonzzz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've recently ordered a batch of shirts through customink and I was slightly disappointed to see the result of their "simplifications".
> 
> ...


It would help if you could post a sample of this detail art you want printed and on what material, be glad to give an opinion then.


----------



## melonzzz (May 27, 2015)

hi, here is the image - although with a watermark 

I want to get it printed on a cotton poly blend shirt - preferably next level 60/40

[media]http://i.imgur.com/LF9BeFCl.png[/media]


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

DTG printing would be great for your application


----------



## melonzzz (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for that tip! 

Do most fulfillment services offer DTG, are there certain ones you recommend?


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

melonzzz said:


> Thank you for that tip!
> 
> Do most fulfillment services offer DTG, are there certain ones you recommend?


Do you know how the printer, printed these the first time? Also what quantities are you looking at? If I saw that image and it was anything below 12 pieces I would have went straight to the DTG recommendation from the start. After that maybe a Heat Transfer to save on costs a bit. You would be able to get picture quality graphics with either of those without any "simplification", so I am confused why the printer did that in the first place, unless it was screened.

As far as DTG goes, usually best to stay with a 50% cotton blend at the very least, preferably with a higher percentage of cotton (we never DTG anything that has less than 50% cotton). You can find quite a few printers with this service, with heavy variants in price, quality and turn-around time so once you find someone that works with location and price, just do your due diligence in finding out their quality. Maybe just get a one-off to test.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

How many shirts did you purchase ? I am pretty sure custom Ink uses DTG printers also. The quantity and the artwork will make a difference in which method they choose.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

It is my understanding that Custom Ink contracts with screen printers all over the United States making it a challenge to know who actually printed your order. As a matter of fact I know of two shops printing for orders for west coast destinations. Once is a class act and the other is...well not so much.
Where do most of your order ship to? ; If to the west coast I may have some suggestions to share with you.
Let me know.


----------



## melonzzz (May 27, 2015)

A company reached out to me for DTG printing and found their prices to be very reasonable. Have yet to receive the shirts but should be coming next week or so. 

I am in California. If anyone has any other recommendations please let me know for future projects.


----------



## Jrcsports26 (Jul 12, 2015)

I might be able to help you out shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Print quality depends on the printer specifications and inks, apparel structure and its color (whether pretreatment is used or not). I highly advise you firstly to check what printers the company uses. As a rule each fulfillment centre has different combinations of printer machines and inks for them.

Try Kornit, Brother or Neoflex prints to be sure which prints fits your needs best.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are several printers on here. Also have you searched on google ? Try looking up Dtg dropship or t-shirt fulfillment


----------

